#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Engineers

Please find the GATE 2004 CSE question paper with solutions attached.

Cheers! :Laie_58:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

----------


## krajj

> Hi FaaDoO Engineers
> 
> Please find the GATE 2004 CSE question paper with solutions attached.
> 
> Cheers! :Laie_58:


.



The answer of some question is not correct.

please provide correct answer.  dont disguide...

like  qus13, 14 etc.

----------


## vipulchauhan

This is good to learn...

----------


## simple mini

it does not consist of solution ...please upload the paper with proper solution.....

----------

